# Most eEffective Guard Animal



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Who would know? Hope you can stream. I hate it but this is good:









You'll likely be surprised to discover who's the most successful predator on Earth | Boing Boing


When looking at the kill rates of various animals, you might be surprised to learn that a lot of species only manage 20-30% hunting success rates. Even the Cheetah only has a kill rate in the 50s (…




boingboing.net


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a sign at t he gate that reads "Forget the Dog. Beware of Wife."


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

"Dude you can get past a dog "


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Montanarchist said:


> "Dude you can get past a dog "


We have lions. I'll take the dog, thank you.

Actually, three dogs solve the lion problem.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sign:
If you can read this, you are in range.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

I have a friend who has LGD's at her home to protect her livestock. She has said she has seen them chase off a cougar.
Since she got them, she hasn't lost an animal to predation. Pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

what do you want guarded , if you have sheep in distant pastures , the LGD breeds like the andulisan shepards or GP. can fight off cyotes n feral dogs , if around the homestead garden n farm yard a Mt. Cur will keep the Varmits at bay , if you have a fenced junk yard n you want thieves indescimultly mauled get a pit bull . if your hunting ducks use a retriver , quail a pointer .


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

birdman1 said:


> what do you want guarded , if you have sheep in distant pastures , the LGD breeds like the andulisan shepards or GP. can fight off cyotes n feral dogs , if around the homestead garden n farm yard a Mt. Cur will keep the Varmits at bay , if you have a fenced junk yard n you want thieves indescimultly mauled get a pit bull . if your hunting ducks use a retriver , quail a pointer .


Right tool for the job.


----------

